# (TN) Black Magic's F-14 ***



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

At Stud to approved bitches:

*Black Magic's F-14****

Hips Good - LR-184668G31M-VPI
Elbows Normal - LR-EL45414M31-VPI
Eyes Cerf - LR-55586
CNM Clear
EIC Clear
Date of Birth - 04-08-07

Jet is a great looking, very muscular 63 pound black male. He is a very fast, intense and stylish and has a great work ethic! Jet stays in the house while not training. Jet has a wonderful personality and loves all people.

Jet had 9 derby points in limited trialing and won back to back Qualifyings at 30 months old.

Jet has a World Class pedigree. Jet's Sire is FC-AFC Tartan Prime Time. Jet's Dam is Clubmead Aforeyegotae Rockerin *( Littermate to Chopper )*. Click on link for complete pedigree.

http://gooddoginfo.com/gdc/asp/viewpedigree.asp?DogNo=95684

Natural Breedings and Frozen Semen available 
Negative Brucellosis required

Stud Fee $500.00 to approved bitches

Please contact Marty Bullington @ 615-714-7011

For more info and pictures, please email at [email protected]


----------

